# My Snails Cuddling



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

Walked into the room and caught my snails Ricky and Lucy cuddling. *Daawwwww* They moved away from each other a little bit before I could take a picture. Here is the best one I got:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Mine have been riding each other quite a bit lately, must be the springtime :lol:


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

If you had instead named them Fred and Ethel they probably wouldn't be... HA


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

isochronism said:


> If you had instead named them Fred and Ethel they probably wouldn't be... HA


ahahahaha best thing I've heard all day


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

I have 6 snails, 5 apple snails and one more from the lfs, the one from the lfs is in the planted tank but the rest are in my empty 10 gal snail tank. Two of the 5 are pretty small still and one of them rides around on the largest of the 5 all day XD so cute! He just sits up there lol.
Here is a pic of all five sitting on the same lettuce leaf this morning, the little guy is yes still hitch hiking even when they eat, all that leaf is gong now but they ate it all day lol the pigs! Sorry for the spam lol but I love talking about and showing off my wonderful snails lol. Free the snail from the lfs is like bigger than a golf ball lol.
I will post a pic tomorrow Internet is being stupid lol.


----------

